
The Case for Billionaire Philanthropy - jquery
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/07/29/against-against-billionaire-philanthropy/
======
Jakksen
I dont trust anyone advocating against billionaire philanthropy. Definitely
seems a little too convenient. Do we want them to keep their money? They ought
to spend it. They ought to so capital actually re-enters the accessible
economy. Money just goes up and stays up. Down here, the pool all of us are
playing in, keeps getting smaller. That scares the 1% into becoming
philanthropists - they give, or we'll eventually take. Very few are being
generous.

